# Windows 8



## Haenfling (28. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich habe nun einen neuen PC und gleich mal Windows 8 drauf gespielt, alles schön und gut nur Windows möchte nun netframe 3.5 installieren.

Das Setup habe ich bereits auf dem PC, doch er ignoriert es, wenn ich es starte und möchte es neu aus dem Internet runterladen. Dies klappt nicht weil der PC keine Internetverbindung hat.

Habe schon ein wenig gegoogelt aber keine Antwort gefunden.


Jemand anwesend der das Problem schon gelöst hat ? 


netframe4 ist übrigens schon installiert ^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2012)

Ist das denn netframe speziell für Win8?  Wenn nein, dann klappt es wohl deswegen nicht, weil das ganze idR recht tief ins System integriert wird und es halt noch nicht für win8 kompatibel ist.


Kommt denn irgendeine Meldung? 


ps: wenn Version 4 drauf ist, wieso dann 3.5 installieren? Das wird allein deswegen wohl eh nix werden ^^


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2012)

Wie groß ist der Installer? Es kann sein daß es quasi nur ein kleiner Downloader ist der das Haupt Framework erst runterladen will. Also wenn der installer nur 5-10 MB hat ist es nicht das Framework.

Hier ist der komplette: Download: .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1 (full package) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Onlinestate (28. Juni 2012)

> If you are unable to connect your computer to the Internet, you can  enable the .NET Framework 3.5 by using the installation media (ISO image  or DVD) you installed Windows 8 Release Preview from. Mount the Windows  8 Release Preview installation media and type the following command  from an elevated command prompt:                             Dism /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFx3 /All /Source:x:\sources\sxs /LimitAccess
> where x: is the drive letter for the Windows 8 Release Preview ISO image or DVD."


Quelle: Installing the .NET Framework 3.5 on Windows 8 Release Preview


----------



## Haenfling (28. Juni 2012)

bin grad an beiden varianten dran.


----------



## Haenfling (28. Juni 2012)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Quelle: Installing the .NET Framework 3.5 on Windows 8 Release Preview


 

/online /enable-feature /featurename
der Teil sei unbekannt und ich soll informationen unter hilfe finden.....

werde mal die andere variante installieren...


----------



## Haenfling (28. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Installer? Es kann sein daß es quasi nur ein kleiner Downloader ist der das Haupt Framework erst runterladen will. Also wenn der installer nur 5-10 MB hat ist es nicht das Framework.
> 
> Hier ist der komplette: Download: .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1 (full package) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


 

Hier habe ich das selbe Problem, er will ins Internet weil Windows denkt, dass ein APP Framework3.5 braucht und somit möchte windows es runterladen.
so steht es in der meldung. Windows kann es nicht runterladen da ich keine internetverbindung habe


----------



## Haenfling (28. Juni 2012)

Scheinbar gelöst:

Ich habe das volle Programm runtergeladen und auf den Desktop gelegt. (der Ort ist wichtig wenn Ihr alles genauso macht wie ich)

Download: .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1 (full package) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Nun liegt die rund 300mb große Datei auf eurem Desktop

Als nächstes:

Comand als Admin ausführen.

dism.exe eingeben und ausführen.

dann diesen langen befehl mit allen leerzeichen schreiben.

Dism /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFx3 /All /Source:C:\Users\HAENFLING\Desktop\DATEINAME (siehe desktop)

ausführen und fertig.


Nun starten meine Steamspiele zwar noch immer nicht aber das Problem, dass Windows was runterladen möchte ist weg.


----------



## Kwengie (29. Juni 2012)

warum bleibst Du nicht einfach bei Windows7, wenn Du so viele Probleme mit Win8 hast?


----------



## Vordack (29. Juni 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> warum bleibst Du nicht einfach bei Windows7, wenn Du so viele Probleme mit Win8 hast?


 
So viele? Hab ich andere Threads überlesen?

Also wenn ich noch jung wäre und so viel Freizeit wie früher hätte dann würde ich Win 8 auch testen, aber heutzutage hab ich besseres zu tun


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> So viele? Hab ich andere Threads überlesen?
> 
> Also wenn ich noch jung wäre und so viel Freizeit wie früher hätte dann würde ich Win 8 auch testen, aber heutzutage hab ich besseres zu tun


Bei soviel Volleyball-Spielen, Miezen-Klarmachen und Katie Price-Kataloge-Sammeln... kannst du gar nicht alt sein.


----------



## Vordack (29. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei soviel Volleyball-Spielen, Miezen-Klarmachen und Katie Price-Kataloge-Sammeln... kannst du gar nicht alt sein.


 
Hat sich aber doch gut angehört oder? 

Ach ja, Du hast saufen und ki... err, ja, err, vergessen 

edit: Aber Du siehst an Deiner Antwort, ich hab besseres zu tun


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> edit: Aber Du siehst an Deiner Antwort, ich hab besseres zu tun


Jepp. Statt dich mit Win8-Problemen zu plagen machst du lieber Dinge die dir Spaß machen. So wie es sich auch gehört.


----------

